# Newbie suggestions pls :)



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

I am interested in Schutzhund, any suggestions to get started? What are the average fees for the clubs? Does anyone know of a good club near Baton Rouge, LA? I wouldn't mind traveling some if it works out 
Thanks!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

On the USA site, there is only one club in LA:
*Louisiana*

*Greater New Orleans SchH Association*
*David Billiot*
*Marrero, LA *
*504-348-9105 *

If you contact him, he may know of some who train in your area that aren't affiliated with USA, but still have a club or regular training.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Hard to say what average fees are - this varies greatly from club to club I guess. The club I train with has to rent a building inthe winter, the fees covers a seminar or two and maintaining equipment. Some clubs have much lower overhead costs.
Visit as many clubs in your area as possible. Ask a lot of questions.
Good luck


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Update:
I got in touch with the club mentioned but unfortunately they meet on a week night. They are about 2 hrs away, which wouldn't be a big deal if it weren't a school night 
Their fees are $200 is that about avg?
If anyone else knows of another club in the area please let me know!
Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

3 La clubs listed here:
South Central Region

You might also try USRC, DVG, AWMA clubs. (I checked UScA and WDA websites).

$200 yearly dues sounds fair.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

THANK YOU!! I will check it out


----------



## showshepherds4me (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck! But beware- Schutzhund is very addictive. Sure you start training once a week and then two until you're a Schutzhund junkie. For which there is no cure. Oh and be prepared to have more than one dog!!!!!!!! Just make sure that you and your dog are having FUN!


----------

